# New member from Texas



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

This Gheenoe is in Pearland. Go check it out. Perfect for West Bay and the marsh. I used to have a Gheenoe myself. 

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5654025860.html


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the site.
Some good info here and hope you find a skiff you want.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> This Gheenoe is in Pearland. Go check it out. Perfect for West Bay and the marsh. I used to have a Gheenoe myself.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5654025860.html


Thanks for the heads up on the Gheenoe, but i took my wife to look at one and she said "It reminds me of the canoe I always fell out of when I was a kid." So no Gheenoe for me but thanks again.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

tx8er said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Gheenoe, but i took my wife to look at one and she said "It reminds me of the canoe I always fell out of when I was a kid." So no Gheenoe for me but thanks again.


Dude, we go fishing to get away from our wives, right?


----------

